# Kawasaki 17 v-twin propane engine question



## Dutch515 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi, Ive got a concrete burnisher with a 17 hp kawasaki v-twin engine that uses propane as a fuel source. I was wondering if anyone knew anything about these engines because Im having a problem with mine. It will start fine and run fine w/o the scrubber working on the concrete. As soon as I put the scrubber head down on the floor it doggs down real bad. It never use to do this and always stayed at high rpms on the floor working and not on the floor. Could this be a problem with my propane regulator or do I have an air leak in the carb or hoses. I know a ton about gas engines but im just not sure if the same rules apply with propane. 

Jesse


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Very possibly you have a dead cylinder and you are only running on one. This could be a bad spark plug, faulty CDI module or a valve problem. Try removing one plug wire at a time and see if the engine will start and run with only one. If it does run on either side then the problem may be in your propane injection system


----------



## Ed Blaskowski (Feb 27, 2009)

*Possible problems with your Kawasaki*

I would check the compression on each cylinder and see if they are similar. If they're different, the engine probably needs a valve adjustment. Or else just check the valve adjustment with the engine cold. Take the caps off on each side and set the gaps at .005 for the intake valve, and .008 for the exhaust valve.


----------

